# Motoro Stingray



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

just bought my first ray today. and i have a few questions about its stinger

1) is it gonna kill me if i get stung?
2) will it kill my arowana if it got stung?
3) what should i do if my aro got stung?

thanks


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Marowana said:


> just bought my first ray today. and i have a few questions about its stinger
> 
> 1) is it gonna kill me if i get stung?
> 2) will it kill my arowana if it got stung?
> ...


1. no, unless it somehow gets your pulse
2. no
3. if the barb is in there, pull it out, if not, add some salt, and forget about the issue.

Your ray wont sting your aro for no reason, if it really does, then you should take out the aro, it just means your aro was picking on your ray. Your ray wont randomly sting you either, I've handled many rays and have only been tagged once by a SHED stinger, so the ray itself did not tag me, I was just an idiot. Let me know if you have any other questions, Id be glad to help.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks gshock, i'll sleep better tonight knowing that my aro wont get killed. 

i think it ate some market shrimp today and maybe a superworm. is superworm suitable for a small ray?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice bro...you gonna take some pics?

I was supposed to pick up those dithers from you but buddy made me go with him for his tat.

I'll prolly come up with lil one this weekend so we'll to meet up.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Marowana said:


> thanks gshock, i'll sleep better tonight knowing that my aro wont get killed.
> 
> i think it ate some market shrimp today and maybe a superworm. is superworm suitable for a small ray?


No problem.

Optimal diet for now would bee to just pack some weight into them with chopped up earthworms. Dont worry about shrimp or anything else for a while. Forget the superworms as they do nothing for rays, they only benefit aros.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

keep this article handy (bottom) in case you get stung
http://www.potamotrygon.de/fremdes/stingray article.htm -- was taken from MFK sticky.

it'll hurt alot if you get stung, but won't kill you. rays normally don't sting things anyway...unless they get stepped on.

fyi, they'll shed their stingers once in a while. so don't worry when that happens.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

aeri said:


> keep this article handy (bottom) in case you get stung
> http://www.potamotrygon.de/fremdes/stingray article.htm -- was taken from MFK sticky.
> 
> it'll hurt alot if you get stung, but won't kill you. rays normally don't sting things anyway...unless they get stepped on.
> ...


thanks for the info. but this is a little scary.

In Colombia, health authorities register more than 2,000 cases of freshwater stingray incidents annually. Over a five year period in one small local hospital; there were eight deaths, 23 amputations of lower limbs, and 114 other cases where victims were unable to work

I think the hospitals in canada is much better than colombia's. i just hope i am right.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

are these figures from the wild or in the aquaria?


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Majority of the people who get stung dont even need to go to the hospital. Pretty much, stick your hand in hot water and eventually wrap it up. No need for hospital unless you've got a peice of the barb stuck inside the wound.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice, where did you get it from? Rays are awesome! You'll love it.  I miss mine.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

aeri, i got that info from the link you sent me. to my understanding those #'s are people that got stung in the wild. 

I got my ray from BA scarborough. they have 25% off on fish right now.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

numbers are likely higher in the wild because people accidentally step on them in shallow waters. that's why they tell people to shuffle their feet through the sand to kick them away.

plus wild rays i'd assume are more defensive than those that are captive
rays are slower than most fish so individuals are more likely to find and play (and mishandle) them.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

aeri said:


> numbers are likely higher in the wild because people accidentally step on them in shallow waters. that's why they tell people to shuffle their feet through the sand to kick them away.
> 
> plus wild rays i'd assume are more defensive than those that are captive
> rays are slower than most fish so individuals are more likely to find and play (and mishandle) them.


WRONG, when a ray strikes, its alot faster than any other fish. I guess you've never seen them dart either, they're pretty fast. Its all about how much balls you have. If you're scared as hell and you decide you want to hand feed, chances are your hands are gunna start shaking and your ray will sting you out of fear. If you're scared dont stick your hand in the tank, its that simple.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Gshock said:


> WRONG, when a ray strikes, its alot faster than any other fish. I guess you've never seen them dart either, they're pretty fast. Its all about how much balls you have. If you're scared as hell and you decide you want to hand feed, chances are your hands are gunna start shaking and your ray will sting you out of fear. If you're scared dont stick your hand in the tank, its that simple.


i've never witnessed a ray strike, but i was not referring to when rays strike. i was referring to their general movement. based on my experience of keeping rays their darting is not that fast either. in the wild, the chances of you being able to touch a ray compared to any other fish are much higher.


----------



## Tdeon (Mar 4, 2013)

No it wont kill you but will be very painful for awhile like a harder bee sting . If you get stung then place hand in hot water right away for a good hour it will help the pain . If bleeding dont try and stop the blood let it out it. Do Not panic!!! cause then venom will move faster. If you start vomiting go to hospital or see a major reaction to the skin could be allergic . But very rare. Take some antibiotics and maybe for safe bet get tetanus shot. ammonia will help neutralize the venom. Make sure you remove the stinger if still in hand. But if wound becomes in flamed or infection does not subsided go to hospital. If your a diabetics or those with aids/HIV should go right away to hospital due to immune system is low.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There was a interesting TV show I saw recently, possibly a documentary, but I'm not sure. I only caught part of it. It was about some area in South America where at least one species of ray is very common, particularly in the shallow waters near shorelines. The full grown rays can be three feet across the disc. 

The local peoples there are utterly terrified of these fish. I gathered that large rays are capable of killing an adult if they are unlucky enough to be stung, but stings are much more common from young, smaller rays, because they hang out very close to the shorelines and can't be seen in the muddy water. They bury themselves just under a layer of mud, making them even harder to see. Their stings may not cause death but do cause a lot of pain and misery and frequently also infection. Children who forget and go into shallow water, usually with bare feet, are at a higher risk of being stung. 

If I lived in such a place, I doubt I would be too keen to go wading in the water.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, old thread


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> There was a interesting TV show I saw recently, possibly a documentary, but I'm not sure. I only caught part of it. It was about some area in South America where at least one species of ray is very common, particularly in the shallow waters near shorelines. The full grown rays can be three feet across the disc.
> 
> The local peoples there are utterly terrified of these fish. I gathered that large rays are capable of killing an adult if they are unlucky enough to be stung, but stings are much more common from young, smaller rays, because they hang out very close to the shorelines and can't be seen in the muddy water. They bury themselves just under a layer of mud, making them even harder to see. Their stings may not cause death but do cause a lot of pain and misery and frequently also infection. Children who forget and go into shallow water, usually with bare feet, are at a higher risk of being stung.
> 
> If I lived in such a place, I doubt I would be too keen to go wading in the water.


Potamotrygon Schroederi ~ Flower Ray

and

Potamotrygon Menchacai ~ Tiger Ray

They can grow up to 36"+ in disc width, you can find them in pet shop from time to time (Eg, Aquatic Kingdom was selling a Tiger for $900ish and Lucky's Aquarium was selling a flower for $600ish)

If you live in such place, you wouldn't have the benefit of air conditioning. The heat is 30 celsius++++++ everyday, I bet you will be the first to wade in the water.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, if I did go wading.. be in steel construction boots I think .


----------

